# using Soap on Bush hooks



## river_rat94 (Mar 24, 2009)

YEAH A FRIEND OF MINE TOLD ME TO USE IVORY SOAP ON MY BUSH HOOKS AND I DID NOT HAVE ANY LUCK SO JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF YALL HAVE CAUGHT ANYTHING ON IT.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

i have caught some channel cats on soap, i just used a treble hook


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

you can actually buy soap that is made specificly for catfishing. we used to use any kind of soft bar soap on our trot lines in missouri and had pretty good luck on the pan sized channels.


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

WHAT! that's insane


----------

